# oh my knees!



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Getting old sucks, doesn't it? LOL

My knee's give me grief as well. I do find that going to a chiro every 6 weeks or so really helps. You could be out in another part of your body and your compensating and putting more stress on your knee's. I have a problem with left hip, right knee.

Lengthening my stirrups a hole has helped as well, you have to play with it and see if a hole or two helps. 

I drop my stirrups on a trail ride as well if I get really uncomfortable, I can usually go for about an hour but after a couple hour trail ride I start to ache.

There are lots of products out there for arthritis, if you don't want to go the to the doctor, have a talk with a pharmacists at the drug store. They may be able to offer some suggestions for pain management or supplements.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

How broken in is your saddle? I'm going to assume it is a Western saddle. I have to really work in a new or stiff saddle before I ride it or my knees give out too. Before a ride I usually take an Advil or at least Tylenol.

If your fenders are stiff and your legs have to keep them turned so that your feet are in the correct position, then I would suggest either stirrup turners or really really working on the leather. 

If you are in an English saddle then nothing is going to work aside from medication.

The only other alternative I would suggest is to go to an Australian saddle. It is a combo of a Western and English saddle. The advantage is that the stirrup leathers are like an English saddle and will be easy on your knees.


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

Thanks ya'll!

G&K'sMom - I may be looking into the chiro thing pretty soon - I just hate the thought of a regular doctor because they have so much stuff they get kickbacks for pushing these days - ya know?

As far as lengthening the stirrups - tried it yesterday and it helps a little, but still pretty bad

Iridehorses - It's a pretty well broken in western saddle - what my husband suggested was trying his barrel racing saddle - he swears it'd help cause it's more designed for balance - the trouble is if I want the one that was his we have to fight his sister to gt it back (long story, but his dad died, we were in California and she ransacked the house before we made it back - therefore a lot of stuff we had there for safe keeping is MIA)

Thanks guys - I guess I'll just suck it up and be tough for a while and maybe if we can't get that one saddle back then start shopping around....and the chiro idea sounds very plausible


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel  After an hour in the saddle I used to get off and not hardly be able to stand much less walk. My feet would even go numb. I was riding an Abetta saddle at the time waiting till I could get the $$ for a custom. My new saddle never gives me knee pain but the fenders were turned from the maker. You might look into some stirrup swivels. 
http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=1&mscssid=LK3JRK0CTCXC9J87WAHL2N0C04DAE187


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

go see your doctor...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is a common mistake that a lot of western riders make. We are all taught to put our weight on our feet while riding to keep our heels down and toes pointed out. One thing I found while riding colts is that is not only uncomfortable but also dangerous. Try putting only enough pressure on your feet to keep them in the stirrups. Instead, keep your balance using your seat and thighs. This will also help your horsemanship and will make it easier to ride if your horse bucks or spooks and bolts.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually there is a another way to turn your leathers so that the stirrups are always facing forward which will alleviate the twist your knees get while riding.

It's turning the leather in the Arizona style. I'll get some pic up a little latter today. I just got a new saddle and did my stirrups last nite - perfect.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Just go see the doctor. There is an endless list of the things it could be thats causing this.
I have a knee that hurts when riding that's to the point where I can even put weight on it.

Do yourself a favor and go see a doctor.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i have arthritis really bad in my knees and ankles and my doctor and chiropractor told me to take the MSM vitamin for humans. I started taking it and within a week i already started to feel better. so you could always try that.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

You need to go see your doctor!!!

My mom is 50 and after years of not going to the doctor because she didn't want to, she finally went and found out she had severe degenerative joint disease AND arthritis in her knees. She just got her right knee replaced!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

My oldie parents swear by apple cider vinegar for arthritis. About 30ml (A shot) in a glass then top up with either water or for a better flavour apple juice once a day. Or put the shot in a big jug and top up with juice to consume all day long if the flavour is too strong.

But dropping your stirrups and moving your legs about before you get off, get the blood flow back and your legs moving before you land with all your weight on them. Using a mounting block to get off (my mum does this for the same reason), so she doesn't land hard on her legs. Other physical exercise besides riding, low impact like aqua-aerobics, walking, pilates, yoga or Tai Chi, etc

Hope there is something semi-useful there for you


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

Stirrup turners are wonderful. You can get them anywhere for $10, sometimes they are called Knee Eaze


----------



## firemom1 (Jul 17, 2008)

For your question about supliments I have found next leval for humans is really nice. I have join tissues and this helps a tremendous amount!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Something else you could try is work with PT. Strengthen your knee, improve your posture and help your knee care for itself. Might work some miracles.
I would go see your GP and get an opinion as to what might be going on. If you have a serious injury, supplements won't do it.


----------



## shiver (May 22, 2008)

FIrst I also agree see your Dr. What would it hurt to talk to them sooner rather than latter? It is only going to help you.

Lots of people have problems with knee's aching after riding. I have found several things that have helped me. 

1. When I ride I don't walk the whole time and I post the trot. This allows my legs to work and not get uncomfortable in one position. You don't have to do it a lot. Just enough to loosen up the muscles.

2. I take my feet out of the stirrups once in a while and stretch them out. 

3. I have tried for a year to get my fenders to twist. No mater what I have done they have continued to go back to a straight position. So either turn your fenders or get some swirl stirrups. it made a HUGE difference.

4. Lower your stirrups a notch. This gives you more room to relax.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

See your Dr!! I used to take Vioxx for arthritis and it was a wonder drug for me, until they took it off the market. Celebrex is the same thing only you can't take it if you have sulfa allergies (which I do) so you could get that. One pill a day and after a couple weeks, your joints are so much better!! Even after Vioxx was taken off the market, I had residual comfort, for about a year. Sometimes if you take ibuprofen before you ride, that helps too. What about glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate? Over the counter and is supposed to really help joints.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It took a while but here are 2 pics of a brand new saddle that I just finished tuning the stirrup leathers on (but I've moved the stirrups from an old saddle that I had - I just love those stirrups for long rides). If you notice the twist in the leathers, it places the stirrups in the right place and you never need to use a broomstick to train them.

I soak the leather in hot water for a few minuets which softens them up enough to twist. The twist caused the Blevins buckles to go into the same holes but on the other side of the leather. That is what causes the stirrups to turn. I then use the hobbles to keep them in that position until the leather dries (usually over night is good). I then use some Lexol to recondition the leather and hobble them again. They are now ready to ride and they stay turned in that position pretty much forever!


----------

